
Spending too much time debugging? - telma1234
http://www.armadilloverdrive.com/blog/2011/05/spending-too-much-time-debugging/
======
chalst
Key quote: "Only now, with Armadillo, can developers engage in dynamic code
analysis to prevent bugs – far more effective."

Lame product plug.

